
What is beyond Hacker News? - horofox
https://medium.com/@thiagofm/what-is-beyond-hacker-news-c5ba0036875e#.ii347df31
======
gazby
The problem is everyone sticks to the front page. There's often really good
stuff in newest that never makes it there.

------
VuWall-Matt
Any suggestions? I'm always looking for other places to read a variety of tech
news!

~~~
spicerguy
As far as aggregators go, Skimfeed.com is the obvious choice, and for more
focused stuff I've also found applying filters on newsnow.co.uk can be quite
useful as well.

